# Cargo Carrier



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

We are removing our spare tire from the bumper and putting it in the back of the pickup. I have bolted on a 2" receiver hitch to the bumper of the trailer. I am going to use this to mount a aluminum cargo carrier to hold my generator, with 2 5 gallon cans of gas. Best guess is about 200 lbs of weight.

Will the bumper hold that kind of weight?







It is 4" tube steel, would think it would be OK. But many of you have tried way more than me and I respect your opinions. If it won't, can you tell me how to weld pieces to make it capable? If it does anything I figure it will twist the bumper.

It won't stay on all of the time, just when we go dry camp, like on Assateague Island in 1 week. No power and can only run from 7:00 am to 10:00 pm. Figure I can put it on there and lock it down







with steel lock cable and run it from there.

That way we can go off and tour the island and run into Ocean city if we want


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

TurkeyBranch said:


> We are removing our spare tire from the bumper and putting it in the back of the pickup. I have bolted on a 2" receiver hitch to the bumper of the trailer. I am going to use this to mount a aluminum cargo carrier to hold my generator, with 2 5 gallon cans of gas. Best guess is about 200 lbs of weight.
> 
> Will the bumper hold that kind of weight?
> 
> ...


I would not trust it..............i had my bumper start to come off on my 2004 springdale.welds held steel tore.....its to thin of steel.

I am making up a a cross bar and angled supports out of 2x2 3/16" thick Square tube steel to mount my hitch receiver to.

It would be an expensive mistake to lose that generator off the back, not to mention the safety hazzard it could potentially cause............

May not be the opinion you were hoping to receive..........sorry about that, but I have had one start to rip off from the bike rack.............very similar torquing and leverage created from the cargo racks.

Hope that helps............i will have pictures of my rear receiver hitch mod up as soon as i get it done.

Clarke


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

TurkeyBranch said:


> Figure I can put it on there and lock it down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Short answer, NO
At least with the cable attached, it will keep the bumper from spearing the front of another vehicle. Unless you plan to extensively reinforce your bumper, the steel will tear at the welds from the torsion and the bumper will fall off. I would bet that with the weight you are considering, it wouldn't take long. I would suggest adding a frame mounted hitch to the rear.

Here is a photo of what we did to repair the damage caused by the weight of two bikes.








It's nice and strong now, but I would not consider adding a couple hundred pounds back there.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

I was looking to bolt a bike rack to our bumper and was told by all here NO CAN DO. Oregon Camper provided me with the following information to contact Keystone and get the word from them directly, which my DH did. :

This might help in your hunt for bumper info.

Tim Domiano
Outback/Sydney Product Manager
Keystone RV Company
*Personal phone numbers removed*
Email:[email protected]

He called Tim Domiano and was told not to put anything on the bumper but rather weld a receiver hitch to the frame.

HOPE THIS HELPS! (and if you're bummed because it's not what you wanted to hear, I know the feeling)........but, BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Why not leave the tire on the Outback and put the generator in the bed of the truck?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I made a hitch that would bolt to the TT between the frame rails.







Then I added carrier to hold the generator.







James


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

GarethsDad said:


> I made a hitch that would bolt to the TT between the frame rails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I will do. I even have the same carrier









I have a tonneau cover on the truck, it hits the top of the generator when I put it in there. Plus the back of the tt backs up to the shop when at home so the generator is easier to take off there.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> I made a hitch that would bolt to the TT between the frame rails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! Very similar to what i am doing...except i am bringing mine out on top of the bumper


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You can either make or buy a hitch to attach to the frame. The bumper was really designed to hold a sewer hose, and that's about it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> You can either make or buy a hitch to attach to the frame. The bumper was really designed to hold a sewer hose, and that's about it.


Yep...had mine attached to the frame. Great addition to the Outback. I carry bikes back there. (before I had the truck)

...yes, I know I need to remove the rust...but it is Oregon...tends to RAIN here.


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

I have an appointment with the welder Monday morning. They are going to weld it all up for me.

We are going to Assateague Island next weekend and it will be nice to be able to leave the generator back there instead of loading and unloading all of the time. 
Figure I will put locking hitch pins in the receiver, bolt generator down then also use a locking cable to lock it to the carrier. Should be OK.

Thanks to everyone for keeping me from making a costly and dangerous mistake. I would have never forgiven myself if it came off and hurt someone while I was driving.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I use 2 Master Stainless Steel locks that go through the carrier and through the generators frame.


----------



## HogaRoo (Oct 23, 2007)

I had a receiver hitch made welded to the frame also. I mount a cargo box there to carry stuff. I sure wish the toyhaulers had some outside bins. Where are you guys putting the spare tire? I'd like to get it out of the bed of the pickup


----------

